# Specials



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I am getting the hang of the regular class dog point system and how that works, but I don't understand the "specials". What are they competing for? I know at each show they want to get BOB, but since they already have CH on their title what are they competing for? Are they just competing for ranking and bragging rights or is there another title they can receive?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

There is no other title (although I have heard rumor that AKC is thinking of adding a title?). 

Most of them are going for "breed points" or "all breed points". Dogs are ranked by the number of dogs that they defeat. There are rankings within the breed, within the group and all breed rankings. So... say a poodle gets best of breed and defeats 10 other poodles, then that would be 10 breed points. Then that poodle goes on to get a group one - it would get points for all the breeds shown in that group (plus all the dogs those dogs defeated within THEIR breed). Suppose that poodle goes on to get BIS - then you count all the dogs shown that day.It's kind of like a huge pyramid - make sense?

That's why you hear when you watch Westminster that so-and-so dog is "#2 poodle" or "3 hound" or "#2 dog all breeds" - that sort of thing.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> There is no other title (although I have heard rumor that AKC is thinking of adding a title?).
> 
> Most of them are going for "breed points" or "all breed points". Dogs are ranked by the number of dogs that they defeat. There are rankings within the breed, within the group and all breed rankings. So... say a poodle gets best of breed and defeats 10 other poodles, then that would be 10 breed points. Then that poodle goes on to get a group one - it would get points for all the breeds shown in that group (plus all the dogs those dogs defeated within THEIR breed). Suppose that poodle goes on to get BIS - then you count all the dogs shown that day.It's kind of like a huge pyramid - make sense?
> 
> That's why you hear when you watch Westminster that so-and-so dog is "#2 poodle" or "3 hound" or "#2 dog all breeds" - that sort of thing.


Makes perfect sense. Thank you for making it so easy to understand!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

What if your dog goes to BIS and is a group 4 placement? Do they get breed points for the dogs they beat out for that placement?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

That is technically not possible - A group four does not go on to the BIS competition. Only the seven dogs that get a group one in their group go on to the BIS competition.


----------

